# Albino fat tailed geckos



## Jam- (Mar 28, 2008)

hey i know fat tails arent as popular as leos so ppl might not understand the genetics as well? But i've got 2 female normal/common phase fat tails and hopefully on sunday i'm gettin a male albino fat tail, so i wondered if any1 knew what the ratio of albino to normal to hets would be. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jam- said:


> hey i know fat tails arent as popular as leos so ppl might not understand the genetics as well? But i've got 2 female normal/common phase fat tails and hopefully on sunday i'm gettin a male albino fat tail, so i wondered if any1 knew what the ratio of albino to normal to hets would be. Thanks for any help.


 
In every case I know of the albino gene (i.e. amelanism or 'unable to produce the pigment melanin) is a simple recessive mutation. If one or both of 'genes for melanin' is unmutated you can produce melanin and are therefore not albino. If both are mutated then you can not produce melanin and are therfore a 'visual albino'.

Therefore a normal x albino fat tail will produce 100% normal offsrping 100% of whom will carry the albino gene (AKA 100% het albino).

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Jam- (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks, i'm guessin the only way to get albinos would be to breed the offspring back to the dad or buy some hets/albinos aswell.

Thanks for the fast reply 

James


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Jam- said:


> thanks, i'm guessin the only way to get albinos would be to breed the offspring back to the dad or buy some hets/albinos aswell.
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply
> 
> James


you never know these day's, your "normal" females could be het for albino without you even knowing it, they could have been a byprodct of a het albino to het albino breeding or similar , 
you never know your luck :mf_dribble:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Boy is right, i was well impressed when i produced a sunglow from two super hypo's !


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

it's great when you get a suprise, i got an eclipse enigma from a normal non albino enigma x RAPTOR well chuffed and it just goes to show, you never know lol


----------



## Jam- (Mar 28, 2008)

well my girls r captive bred from wild caughts so unfortunately doubt there'll b any albino in them


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Ull be supprised. WC allows a larger mix of genes. It means that the distribution of genes within the leo pop will be very widely spread. U cannot tell what genotype u have; could be some super kewl combination waiting to be released!


----------

